# Experten und Vorab-Tester für Photoshop-Quiz gesucht!



## Skillfy (22. Januar 2015)

Hey zusammen,

wir programmieren gerade ein cooles *Photoshop-Quiz*, bei dem man sein Wissen testen und weiterentwickeln kann. 
Natürlich gratis  Es geht ganz grob in Richtung QuizDuell (Multiple Choice)...

Ein paar von euch möchten wir die Möglichkeit geben, es als Erstes zu testen!! :goldcup:

Hierfür würden wir uns freuen, wenn ihr selbst ein paar Fragen ausdenkt, rund ums Thema Photohop! 
Falls ihr euch auch gut mit Indesign und Illustrator auskennt, gerne auch für diese beiden Programme...

*Wer kann teilnehmen?*
Alle, die fortgeschrittene Kenntnisse in Photoshop, Indesign oder Illustrator haben. 

*Benefits?*
Es macht nicht nur Spaß, sondern verleiht dir auch direkt unseren "Professor-Status",
den man sonst nicht so leicht bekommt 

*Wie geht`s?*
Schreibt uns einfach eine Nachricht oder E-Mail an Experte@skillfy.de.
Wir versorgen euch dann mit weiteren Infos und den Login-Daten zum Quiz 

Wir freuen uns auf alle, die das Projekt von Beginn an unterstützen und uns helfen, etwas Großes aufzubauen!!!

Danke an alle Photoshop/Indesign/Illustrator-Experten!!
Euer Skillfy-Team


----------

